# Heavy earrings can damage ears.



## Raven (Nov 12, 2014)

If you wear large heavy earrings you might want to  reconsider after seeing
what can happen to ear lobes.
The pictures are a bit unsettling so be warned.

http://www.ghorayeb.com/earlobeinjuryfromearrings.html


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Yikes!!!! :eek1:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

I've had a couple of friends have to go for reconstructive surgery for their ears after having damage.  I have thick lobes and could stand a little more weight than the average earlobe, but, I still keep the weight of my earrings on the very light side.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes,I have had a couple of friends have to have that surgery as well.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2014)

Now it's the men who better start worrying.  I'm thinking Evander Holyfield.

One of my bartenders wears a little black stud in each ear.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

I never got into the habit of wearing earrings at all.  I had my ears pierced around the age of 30 (one hole only), and I only own a couple of pairs of earrings, which I never wear.  They were always uncomfortable to me, kind of made my ears itch, although they were gold plated and not the cheapos.  I do remember in high school, the girls talked about getting into fights and having their earrings ripped out...always gave me the heebeejeebees.


----------



## Raven (Nov 13, 2014)

I am one of the very few who do not have pierced ears.
I planned to in my early thirties but never got around to it and now it just seems to late
to bother.
I do occasionally wear clip on earrings, some drug stores carry them here, although there is not
a good variety.
Thanks for your replies and take care of your ear lobes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

You'd think someone would NOTICE that their ears were being torn and knock off the chunky earings long before they got that bad?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

My big diamonds are coming out today!  Maybe I can make a ring out of them...


----------



## Raven (Nov 13, 2014)

It's kindness day Ralphy, could you send the diamond ring to me?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2014)

Too many women must like to self-destruct!  .... spike heels and loop earrings.  GRIEF!


----------

